# Helical in 5 spot



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

I have Easton X7 2712 with 300 grain points. I left mine full length because my draw length is 31.5 inches, so I only have about 3 inches sticking past my riser. I have some friends that just do the same thing but cut their arrows. They make the arrow just stick past the riser a couple of inches. It is truly up to you though. I put 5 inch feathers on my arrows with the right helical that came with my Bitz. I love it. They fly awesome. I have a collection of arrows and those Easton X7's are my favorite by far, they just fly so nice. hope that this helps.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Samr47373 said:


> *QUESTION FOR THE PROS*​I shoot 28" 2613 x7's, 150 points and 4" feathers on a slight offset for indoor 5-spot. Would it be better to use a right helical. I hear people say that a helical will stabilize the arrow better. Does it matter in this short a distance. Also, should I start leaving the arrows at full length. What will this change?
> THANKS


Depends on the type of rest you are using... if you are right handed & shooting a blade, you will want to go with a MILD left helical. Right helical for lefty.

If you are shooting a Drop away, you should be fine either way.

-Adam


----------



## Samr47373 (Jan 21, 2007)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Depends on the type of rest you are using... if you are right handed & shooting a blade, you will want to go with a MILD left helical. Right helical for lefty.
> 
> If you are shooting a Drop away, you should be fine either way.
> 
> -Adam


I am right handed and shooting a blade. I have always heard that if you where right handed you use a right helical. Is this not true?
Thanks


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Samr47373 said:


> I am right handed and shooting a blade. I have always heard that if you where right handed you use a right helical. Is this not true?
> Thanks


Nope.. 

When you place a right helical fletched arrow with 4" feather on your blade, you will likely see contact with your cables. remember that you need to setup the nock position to allow for some immediate rotation of the shaft as it leaves the bow...


You want left Wing feathers...


-Adam


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not always true*



adam Guggisberg said:


> Nope..
> 
> When you place a right helical fletched arrow with 4" feather on your blade, you will likely see contact with your cables. remember that you need to setup the nock position to allow for some immediate rotation of the shaft as it leaves the bow...
> 
> ...


Cable contact depends on the bow you are shooting. I set up a lot of bows that would never have the cable contact issue. Second watch any slow motion of an arrow being shot and you never see one rotate to hit a rest. You see fletch contact because of improper nock alignment but not due to rotation. An arrow will not rotate before it leaves the bow. Right hand, shoot right wing, I beleive just about any arrow fletcher will tell you this.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Nope..
> 
> When you place a right helical fletched arrow with 4" feather on your blade, you will likely see contact with your cables. remember that you need to setup the nock position to allow for some immediate rotation of the shaft as it leaves the bow...
> 
> ...


Amen Adam!! Left Helical keeps the fletching out of the cables on most bows for right handed archers.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

*while on the subject*

so you are saying that right hand archers should be using left helical fletching. but does that change for finger shooters. just asking because that would explain the problem i am having with my shoot thru system on my martin s4. i have always shot right helical.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Release shooters can shoot either left or right as long as you ID that you are getting proper clearance. usually a slight nock rotation will address that.

Finger shooters should shoot right for right handers. You'll note that as you draw the bow back when finger shooting that the arrow rotates counter clock wise slightly. Naturally it will rotate back in the other direction as it leaves the bow. The fletching should take advantage of that rotation and build on it. Again you'll need to rotate the nock to minimize any rest contact.


----------

